# consistency..?



## black'n'yellow (8 Aug 2012)

So, nobody is allowed to say that this guy's bike is way over-priced...

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/scott-cr1-full-carbon-54cm-105-group-and-as-new-for-sale.107399/

But it's ok to have loads of 'off topic' posts in this one..?

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2012-specialized.107668/

The two deleted posts in the Scott thread were actually useful to the OP - which is more than can be said for the others in the Venge thread....


----------



## Shaun (8 Aug 2012)

As I said in my PM to you - conversational posts do not usually impact on classified ads, but posts regarding pricing, other offers, and cheaper availability do. If a seller wishes us to remove off-topic conversational posts from their classified thread then they can report it and we'll take care of it.

It is not up to you or others however to dictate the price someone asks for their items. If you feel the seller has unwittingly overpriced something you should contact them directly via PM in the first instance to let them know so that they have the opportunity to change their offer. They may simply not know that they are asking too much or that better offers are available elsewhere.

If they choose to ignore you then you have to accept this - or if you feel they are out to deliberately defraud CCers report it to the moderator team and we'll look into it.

Ultimately it is incumbent upon the buyer to research whether the price is fair and reasonable.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## black'n'yellow (8 Aug 2012)

thanks Shaun, but I still stand by what I said in my original post here - that the posts you removed were topical and actually useful to the OP, while the posts in the Venge thread are off topic and of no practical use whatsoever, given that they do not relate to the _sale_ of the bike. That's what I'm struggling with....


----------



## Shaun (8 Aug 2012)

In every other classified environment sellers have control over their sale and any comments in relation to it. Our forum-based classifieds are different in that they allow other people to, effectively, interfere with a sale; and in some past cases, ruin a sale as a result.

General conversational posts don't usually impact negatively on a sale - in fact some can positively reinforce the suitability/durability/quality of a product and are helpful to the seller.

However, comments regarding pricing have the potential to _negatively_ impact on a sale and put buyers off. This is why I've taken a stricter line with them. The _ seller_ should be allowed to control the price (not other people) and so we now remove any posts that comment on the price without showing an interest in buying.

If you're genuinely interested in helping a seller put a better price on their goods then PM is the best way to approach it. It's private, allows you to go into detail, and saves any embarrassment or potential buyers feeling the seller is dodgy or a rip-off merchant.

If you do feel anyone is trying rip people off then please do let us know as I certainly don't want people losing out.

I agree that helping people put their price in the right ball-park is a _good_ thing, and applaud your efforts to do so, it's just the mechanism that I want to change; I want it to be private in the first instance, with the help of the moderator team afterwards if you have continued concerns that another CCer is going to pay over-the-odds.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## black'n'yellow (8 Aug 2012)

I don't imagine for one moment that the seller is trying to rip anyone off, as such - I just think he is several years out of date on his pricing. And you're right, a PM might be more useful. The same can also be said, incidentally, for the comments in the Venge thread - many of them might have been better dealt with via PM perhaps..?


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Aug 2012)

Shaun, an idea, to save yourself and the mods time in the long run would be to create a classifieds section similar to that on TriTalk. If there is an add-on available for your forum software it might be worth the initial set up time to install it. I believe it is self cleaning too, add's over a certain age drop off the end of the earth.


----------

